# Final free commisions. Decimator and terminators WIP.



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Ok so these were the final two to make the cut off for a free commision.

They are both iron warrior armys so instead of two threads im merging them.

First up the decimator










Theres a fair bit of prep work on this guy. The knee joints are terrible fits. One stunning model though hopefully i can do it justice.


----------



## Mortarman178 (Dec 21, 2011)

im working on mine as well. do you find it easyer to put him together abit first to paint him? im about to be starting on the core and was just intrested in it.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

It all depends on the model tbh. This things pretty big and still easy to get to. I probably could of got away with sticking the legs on too.


----------



## Mortarman178 (Dec 21, 2011)

i see, i wanted to put him together first but i was worried once i got him together i was going to hav issues getting int some spots. so i have been keeping him on the sprus. almost got him finished just got the core to do. did yours have alot of flash on it? i got alot of prep work to do on mine.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Err this one was fine tbh. Was a bit inside the tubing which was a nightmare to get to but on the whole quite good.

Wee update. 

Hard to tell but working on brightening and dulling metalics and did a bit more to the head. Needs some paint chips on the head.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Looking good steevey. I know you said this is a free commission but I am happy to pay for it. I feel bad getting this kind of quality work for free. I see there are some slight casting issues with the left shoulder section of the main body, but I gather there is an armor plate that covers that section. Cool work so far and I am looking forward to more.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

It dosn't tbh. And i dont have a thin enough file to get into that area. Im going to hide it with weathering though the best i can. And dont worry about money.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

We can hash that out later but so far i am very happy. I am not sure my regular opponent knows i am getting one of these, but i will make a point of inserting it into the master roster for my chaos army in our campaign. Should give a nasty surprise.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Bit more work done not much been mental busy. Trying to break up all the silver hazzard stripes need alot of tidying up.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Excellent progress.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Bit of a productive night shift. Starting to tint areas with blue. Just playing with the idea just now so its only on the closest thigh and shoulder with hazzard stripes on. Pretty hard to see but i was only going for a tint.


----------



## Black Legionare (Mar 26, 2011)

Damn bro, that thing is looking fine. Your making me want to go buy my own.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Looking good steevey.:biggrin:


----------



## Arkeanixii (Apr 8, 2009)

Damn i want one now
great work


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Steevey, any further updates?


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Had to move house unexpectedly so tbh none really worth a picture just a few touchups. I'll be starting again this week should have him attached to the base by next week then weathering can start.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Sweet, can't wait to see it 

Hope everything is ok mate


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

No presssure, was just wondering. Moving house sucks balls.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

yeah we rent and the other house we were in litterally fell apart thanks to last ocupants luckily the landlord had another empty one should be £100 a month more but we're getting it at the same price.


----------



## CPT Killjoy (Feb 15, 2012)

That's good man. Take your time and get re-settled. As was already stated, moving sucks, and while 40k is awesome, there are more important things in life. Looking foward to seeing how they come along when you do have the chance though. You've been doing some amazing work so far!


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Sweet work man! I wanna see MORE hazard striping!!!! I really fuckin love this model!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I agree, Once i Have this in my hot hands I hope to get a second one and emulate steveys wonderous tallents(Probably badly but it will be worth a try).


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Its easy. Problem with this is that some parts of the model are really deep in and a nightmate to clean out and get to. Would of been easy if my airbrush worked but it died on this model . Lasted year so cant complain much.

The hazzard stripes are a pain in the arse better brushes would of helped but this was my first attempt at them so im kinda meh at them instead of miffed off.


----------



## CPT Killjoy (Feb 15, 2012)

Your pretty modest man, it really looks awesome. Can't wait to see the finished product. How long did it take you to learn to paint like this? (This well I mean)


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

What's news steevey? Any more progress?


----------



## CPT Killjoy (Feb 15, 2012)

Haven't seen anything up in a while man, how is everything going?


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Has anyone had any contact with Stevey? He was last online over a month ago and last posted in this thread almost 2 months ago. I am unable to contact him by email either.


----------



## CPT Killjoy (Feb 15, 2012)

Ya neither have I. Which is very disconcerning considering he has some terminators of mine…..


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

CPT Killjoy said:


> Ya neither have I. Which is very disconcerning considering he has some terminators of mine…..


lol he has 5 squads of my terminators at mo , but no reply through mail, hope he ok


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Still Nothing? Bit of a worry for me too.


----------



## CPT Killjoy (Feb 15, 2012)

Ya. It sucks because the guy obviously can paint really well. I was really looking forward to haveing some models of mine that could be used as a center piece for my army. Still hoping for a happy ending to this one...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

you guys must have an address and a telephone number for him, write him a letter, give him a call.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

He recently moved house(posted in the thread actually). Did not think to ask for the new address at the time. No answer on emails or private messages. In the digital age i did not ask for a phone number. But being on the other side of the world i did not see much point. Do now though. Live and learn.


----------



## CPT Killjoy (Feb 15, 2012)

Same here. He changed addresses (which at the time didn't seem like that big of a deal). I have his private e-mail address, but he hasn't responded in quite sometime, and as already stated, I don't have his phone number, because I didn't think of it. Life lessons all around I suppose. I guess if we're lucky, he'll either come back online and apologize, send us our stuff back, or some combination there of. Maybe someone plays with him that might know what he's been up too. I don't know...like I said, I'm still hopeful that I'll see my terminators again. I put quite a bit of work into modeling them, it'd be a shame to lose them. Speaking of which.... I used 6 swords (three per hand) from a Tomb kings unit for the lighting claws on one of my models (And a forge world power fist for the right hand, since GW doesn't make any for CSM). There can't be too many terminators like that floating around. If anyone see something like that, I'd be glad to hear about it.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I am writing this one off. No sign of any contact. Shit happens. Good thing is it is only a forgeworld decimator. They are cheaper than a standard dread.


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

Really a shame, but ya seemed sketchy when he said he was moving....glad i never sent him anything.


----------



## LazyG (Sep 15, 2008)

Forum admin might be able to help track him down - google the registration address, maybe plus the location from the registration IP. Plus real name and a lot of people can be tracked down one way or another.


----------

